# Anyone know much about E464 additive (hypromellose also known as hydroxypropyl methylcellulose). It's in most supplements and gluten free foods..



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Hypromellose


Hypromellose, short for hydroxypropyl methylcellulose, is a semisynthetic, inert, viscoelastic polymer used as an ophthalmic lubricant, as well as an excipient and controlled-delivery component in oral ... Wikipedia

I recently realised this stuff is pervasive in many supplements I consume. I can't find a great deal about it but it does seem it could be problematic or linked to gut problems from what little I can find. I've decided to remove this additive from my diet completely and see if I notice a difference. It's 'approved' to be safe but we all know what that's worth these days.


----------

